# GMR Report 2/16/12 - Big Pike \ Big Smallie



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Hit the river late this afternoon hoping to find a pike and I wasn't disappointed. Went to a spot up river where I have found pike in the past, it is a calm pool due to the current being blocked by an island on the side of the river I was fishing. Water is still maybe 1.5 feet high for what I consider a normal fishing level. The water has a green tint to it and clarity is maybe 12 inches. I am there for more than 30 minutes before I get my first hit. I am throwing the old faithful chartreuse double willow blade spinner bait. It was on fire last year and it seems to still work this year. It is just a good feeling to be able to get out on the river today. Maybe 43 degrees with a little mist and cloud cover. The first fish I catch on a lure this year is a big pike ( at least for this river it is a good pike ). I am working the lure rather slow when the fish hits about 20 feet off of shore in about 4 to 5 feet of water. He had a couple of good runs, thrashed on the surface several times and did a couple of gator rolls. I was able to drag it up on shore for a quick picture. It swam off with out any issues during the release, it was still pretty lively. The fish measured out at 30 inches. I thought it was longer but when I checked the mark when I got home and it was just at 30 inches. About 25 minutes later I get another hit in about the same exact spot and this fish never comes up to the surface. At first I thought I had another big pike but this fish is pulling harder than the first fish and is really bulldogging my rod. I was very surprised and happy to see a nice golden smallie at the end of my line. Got her over to shore too and lipped her out of the river. This fish was a healthy 18 incher. My first smallie on a lure this year! For mid- February I couldnt ask for much more. Those were the only two hits I had out there today but they were both really good ones. Made my year so far.

Fish on..


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

So it begins. That got my heart pumping! . . . As I am sure it did you?

Great report can't wait to join you on the boards with some nice pics as well!!!


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Very nice. I was thinking of giving pike a shot this weekend, looks like you help me make up my mind.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome, you're makin me jealous.....


----------



## Muskie Hunter (Oct 13, 2006)

Great fish! Tomorrow should be good as well with some sunshine and temps in mid 40's.


----------



## Crankb8 (Jan 1, 2009)

A 30" pike is a darn good one for the Miami, as is an 18" smallie. Both on the same day is special! I'll be out there somewhere this weekend lookin' for some special fish of my own.


----------



## j777extra (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice fish.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Crankb8 said:


> A 30" pike is a darn good one for the Miami, as is an 18" smallie. Both on the same day is special! I'll be out there somewhere this weekend lookin' for some special fish of my own.


Any day I get to fish the river is a special day. There are not too many days that you can catch a 30" pike and an 18" smallie out of the GMR. To be able to get it done in February with a lure instead of live bait makes it even better. I went looking for pike and the bass was a nice bonus for sure!


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Snap mike! You've given me Bass fever and the walleye season hasn't even heated up yet! 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## lovelandfly (Mar 11, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Im in more of the cincy area but I'm from Green Bay and would love to catch some pike. How far North on the GMR do you have to go to get pike? I know the water gets pretty warm down here so it kills A LOT of pike. I had a great year through the ice and want to catch more pike esp because they taste soooo good.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Buzzy said:


> Im in more of the cincy area but I'm from Green Bay and would love to catch some pike. How far North on the GMR do you have to go to get pike? I know the water gets pretty warm down here so it kills A LOT of pike. I had a great year through the ice and want to catch more pike esp because they taste soooo good.



I think they might go as far south as Middletown. Check with the local bait stores they might be able to help you down there.


----------



## Muskie Hunter (Oct 13, 2006)

anyone have a water temp?


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Muskie Hunter said:


> anyone have a water temp?


Yep, it is cold  ..... 5.9 celcius ( ok I'm done kidding around, 42 degrees )

This reading comes from Middletown, so it might be 40 where you are at, maybe slightly cooler.


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

Great fish(es), Mike! 

Great that you were able to get out and even better with the catches.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

well, that made me decide to hit my Pike spot this weekend! thanks for the report!


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Makes me want to hit your pike spot dinkbuster. Not as far of a drive from the south.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Congratulations on the nice pike and smallie. I m jealous. I have never caught a northern before and it is time for me to catch one. I have fished the Middletown area for years and have seen or heard of a pike being caught in this area. 

If you look at the electroshocking data, the pike start in Dayton. 

I have been studying various sources and I am going to go pike hunting tomorrow afternoon. There is one spot on the map that screams pike. I wouldn't be surprised if others on this forum fish this spot. If you see some guy throwing a spinnerbait, jerkbait, or spinner, stop by and say hello.


----------



## Muskie Hunter (Oct 13, 2006)

Good luck to all Pike chasers this weekend. my spots south and north of Sidney didn't produce for me the last 2 evenings. Even went up half mile of few feeder creeks wondering if they were up there spawning or about to spawn. water temp had to still be in 30's in upper GMR, and flow was at least 1 foot above normal. 

Good Fishing!


----------



## smithbgfsh (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats on a super start to the new year! Those are two quality fish for sure! Fishing accomplished & I got 4 or 5 saugeyes last night (or should I say he got 4 & I got 1). The biggest 2 around 3lbs. ea. I fish south of Dayton and have for several decades and have never seen or caught a pike down here. I have heard of a couple being caught but never seen any. Have even seen trout caught all the way down here but never a pike. I think it's going to be a good year guys! We're off to a great start down here allready. Tight lines to you all in 2012.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

GMR_Guy said:


> I have been studying various sources and I am going to go pike hunting tomorrow afternoon. There is one spot on the map that screams pike. I wouldn't be surprised if others on this forum fish this spot. If you see some guy throwing a spinnerbait, jerkbait, or spinner, stop by and say hello.


and if anyone see's a guy with a green backpack/vest tomorrow evening (sat) in the "City Limits of Dayton" along the GMR stop by as well......


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Man, I got out there thursday and saturday. Not a thing. My buddy got one follow, but he has never caught a pike before. He said it was a long skinny fish with a pointed nose....


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i was out Saturday from about 230pm till almost dark. water was up a bit and a little murky for my liking. all i had to show for my effort was a big carp scale on a jig i was throwing for smallies towards the end of the day. 

also found a water logged purse floating that someone no doubt tossed off one of the bridges after snatching it. pulled it in and went through it trying to locate a number of the owner to no avail. had pictures, makeup, cell phone, etc. called police and told them where i left it on the bank.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

The water was too murky to fish up in my area. The rains that we had on the 16th finally washed down on the 17th and the water went up another foot and there was no clarity to speak of. It is going to rain again tomorrow. But if it doesn't rain hard, the next two days will be in the 50s, and close to 58 one day, so the water will be warming. Just a matter of clarity at this point.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I gave it a shot on Saturday (pike) but did not have a single bite. The water was up and only a couple inches of visibility. I am fairly certain they hold in the area I was at, but no luck. I will give it another try when water clears up a bit.


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

I fished the GMR just a little while today (Monday), water cleared up a little. I tossed a spinnerbait, then caught a nice catfish on a curly tail. Not at a prime pike location - would like the water to drop some more, take a kayak or canoe to get to the better spots. Nice day, enjoyed it.


----------

